# Your favorite plant



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

What is your favorite plant to grow in your tank? 🌿 🐟💧


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I love so many - if not all plants…
One of my favourite plants is Crinum calamistratum (African Onion Plant). I like their crazy look and low maintenance.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

All Anubias! There are so many species and I’m in love with them all. My fave of them is Anubias Jalapeño. So pretty! I’d love to do an entire tank with just Anubias some day, 

I’m also loving hygrophila siamensis. They fill in so pretty and Archie loves sleeping in the leaves at night. But like @Feanor, I love so many! I will prob have a new fave by next week 😂


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Mr. B said:


> What is your favorite plant to grow in your tank? 🌿 🐟💧


What about you @Mr. B?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I love dwarf water lettuce. Very cool plant.


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Definitely Brazilian pennywort. I love it’s look and I haven’t had any issues growing it.

(It is the plant with the rounded leaves)









Plus the shrimp like it, lol.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

YogisMom said:


> What about you @Mr. B?


I like water wisteria. Bettas love to play and sleep in its leaves.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Brazilian pennywort and frogbit!!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I love banana plants. I just got one yesterday!!!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

FishandBirdLover said:


> I love banana plants. I just got one yesterday!!!


Cool! How is it doing?


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

IDK, I'm like 2,000 miles away from it. XD


----------



## SierraDL (12 mo ago)

My favorite plants are my Java ferns! They just fan out and my cories and bettas have loved them


----------

